# Hello From Ne Oklahoma



## KenC46 (Jan 29, 2017)

Over the years we have camped in a converted van, 17' motorhome, 28' 5th wheel & a 12' pop up. Since we've retired we decided to get back into camping. Last week we bought a "new-to-us", 2006 Outback 21 RS. It has'nt been used that much and has been extremely well maintained. If we didn't know better, we would think it was new. We will pick it up this week, bring it home, load it up and head out to south Texas in 2 weeks for a month. We are as excited as kids with a new toy.

We are looking forward to getting to know our fellow Outbackers. Hope to meet up with you out on the road.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy your "new to you" Outback.

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome fellow 21 (210) RS camper. We bought ours new in 2011 and have enjoyed it tremendously. South Texas is a fur piece from our home but we made a pilgrimage to Rockport four years ago. Great trip and met some terrific people. Have fun and be safe!

Leigh


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

I have a newer 210TRS and, after two years of a lot of camping, I really like it.

Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## West_Coast (Feb 7, 2017)

This is exactly the one I've set my heart on. I'm new to trailers as well and look forward to looking at one this weekend. The Prices i've seen on these are all over the place&#8230;from $6,500 to $16k. Did you check out NADA before you purchased? Did you get anywhere near the "average" retail?


----------

